# Water Fountain for Dante



## Pokeymeg (Jun 26, 2013)

Dante hates stagnent water (like most smart animals/humans). He LOVES having water poured on his head and when we pour water into a small bowl - in front of him. If it's been there all day (like the water bowl that sits there untouched 24/7), forget about it. He is very conditioned to water, just the sound of it can make him go #1/#2.

So, we're trying out a pet fountain. A big one that he can soak in if he so chooses. It has a light trickling sound, very soft. As soon as I put him next to it...poop! He scoped it out for a few minutes and then was done with it. But, at least he knows it's water and he is not afraid of it! Does anyone else use something like this? Do your torts like/not like it?

(I'll be putting in larger pieces of rock in the bottom, that won't shift around like the shells. This set up is just temporary....Just have to go dig up some rocks from the yard first!)





What is this? Running water?...Must poop!


----------



## wellington (Jun 26, 2013)

Is that a dog bowl? I have never seen one like that before. Glad he likes it and enjoys the soothing sound while he potties


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahaha, who wouldn't like soothing sounds when they potty? He's a smart boy! He's got us wrapped around his little....finger?

Yes, technically a dog bowl! It was the only one with a good-sized 'soaking' area....or for normal folks, large enough for a few big dogs to drink from! The only other decently sized one was plastic, but this looks so much nicer


----------



## jjsull33 (Jun 26, 2013)

I like that idea, where did you get the bowl/fountain?


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 26, 2013)

It's from Petsmart - Had to buy it online, they don't carry it in stores in my area. You can find it on Amazon for cheaper (even though I got it on sale), but a few reviews mentioned filter issues (like any fountain), so I like the convenience of returning it to a brick & mortar store if there's an issue.


----------



## jjsull33 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was going to make my own out of a shallow tote and a canister filter but I think this may be easier, thank you.


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 26, 2013)

I use a canister filter in my water dish and it works great. Only thing I hated was it got dirty so fast. Haha


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm hoping this won't get dirty too quickly! At least it shouldn't grow algae like his old water bowl :-O


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 26, 2013)

I had mountain tortoises they would walk in soak walk out collect dirt and go back on the water lol. Swear they so it on purpose lol


----------



## jjsull33 (Jun 26, 2013)

haha I believe it. One of my redfoots can't stand to see clear water, she immediately does the same thing whenever I change it.


----------



## thatrebecca (Jun 26, 2013)

Neat. I'm interested in trying something like this for my DTs. They show no interest in their terra cotta water dish, even on the hottest days. But the second we turn on the hose for the flowers they scramble right over to slurp up the fresh running water. I've been trying to figure out how to introduce running water to their enclosure. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 26, 2013)

Millerlite said:


> I had mountain tortoises they would walk in soak walk out collect dirt and go back on the water lol. Swear they so it on purpose lol



Hahaha of course! No clean water allowed!




thatrebecca said:


> Neat. I'm interested in trying something like this for my DTs. They show no interest in their terra cotta water dish, even on the hottest days. But the second we turn on the hose for the flowers they scramble right over to slurp up the fresh running water. I've been trying to figure out how to introduce running water to their enclosure. Let us know how it works out.



I will! I'm encouraged by the fact that he seems perfectly comfortable with it. Now he just needs to drink from it!


----------



## Vickie (Jun 26, 2013)

I have to ask what company manufactures this? Its such a cool set up!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 26, 2013)

Vickie said:


> I have to ask what company manufactures this? Its such a cool set up!



Here you go!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=16108166&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EFVQDC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 27, 2013)

Well I'm fairly certain Dante ignored the fountain all day while I was at work...he was deep in a food coma when I got home. I brought him over to the edge of the fountain and splashed a bit and again got a bowel movement, but otherwise no interest. Then I decided...maybe this fountain is TOO quiet! So I put a shell in the stream of water to cause more trickling sounds and suddenly "Wait, what is thaaaat?" I thought he might actually drink from it, but no...just some very intense pondering next to Lake Tortuga.





To be continued...


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 27, 2013)

They arnt the best species to wait and watch use the dish, lol my mountain tortoises would love it


----------

